# First 2010 Assignment Due: March 2010



## iBats (Dec 31, 2009)

Alrighty so this assignment will be freestyle, anything and everything with a creative flair.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 2, 2010)

Basically anything goes then?


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Casshew (Jan 3, 2010)

subbing


----------



## tmyprod (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems a little vague, but sure.


----------



## aprillove20 (Jan 12, 2010)

Simple but it has been captured the way it had to be.
Great photos


----------



## xintax (Jan 12, 2010)

yikes! remind me NEVER to cross you... )



tmyprod said:


> Seems a little vague, but sure.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 13, 2010)

Seems fitting I should throw this up after mr prod!!!!!


----------



## javier (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## tmyprod (Jan 14, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Seems fitting I should throw this up after mr prod!!!!!




Woah. You should warn before posting such graphic gore.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL its not that bad. I was amazed at the amount of blood that I had to clean when I did it. I actually have a picture of the wall where the blood sprayed on it. It was crazy.. At least it doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## Derek Nickell (Jan 18, 2010)

Something from me.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Bynx (Jan 30, 2010)

cldb39, correct me if Im wrong, but I saw your pic in another thread (HDR) here under the subject of doors, although there isnt a door to be seen.


----------



## iBats (Feb 4, 2010)

clbd39 said:


>



great shot


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Layspeed (Feb 4, 2010)

bentcountershaft, I really dig that photo!  Makes perfect sense.


----------



## matt62485 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Cecelia James (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, new here. What's the Assignment? Anything?

Thanks. Sorry for being slow.


----------



## matt62485 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cecelia James said:


> Hi, new here. What's the Assignment? Anything?
> 
> Thanks. Sorry for being slow.


* Alrighty so this assignment will be freestyle, anything and everything with a creative flair.*

clearly stated in the first post


----------



## Cecelia James (Feb 6, 2010)

matt62485 said:


> Cecelia James said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, new here. What's the Assignment? Anything?
> ...


 
My 'Anything?' was asking for confirmation that it truly was anything. I guess I should have made that more clear. Thanks.


----------



## Minissa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## arherrington (Feb 8, 2010)

My first post and image upload ever to this forum... I just bought a Digital SLR over the weekend... very impressed with the quality and creative control.


----------



## citjet (Feb 8, 2010)

Stupid me....I left the damn VR on while the camera was on the tripod


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## matt62485 (Feb 9, 2010)

^ noiccce.  i cant wait for spring!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks. Spring arrived here not too long ago. I haven't seen it this green in quite some time.


----------



## RyanMahe (Feb 18, 2010)

One of my fish


----------



## MGriff240 (Feb 18, 2010)

I will definitely enter in this in the next week or so. I just want to try some different ideas.


----------



## zdaucfk (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## dblock110 (Mar 21, 2010)

im a noob . .


----------



## YoMoe (Mar 22, 2010)

Reading Brenna


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## omeliok2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


>


a normal photo will be much better?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 23, 2010)

That is a normal photo, not a post processing effect.  It's a very large dish made of hundreds of small mirrors.


----------



## iBats (Mar 23, 2010)

good submissions everyone keep up the good work until the end of the month


----------



## vwalla (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## scorpio_e (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is my take:


----------



## bhop (Mar 28, 2010)




----------

